

Obama Officials In 2010: 93 Mil. Will Be Unable To Keep Plans Under Obamacare - wikiburner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2013/10/31/obama-officials-in-2010-93-million-americans-will-be-unable-to-keep-their-health-plans-under-obamacare/

======
byoung2
Still unclear: of those 93 million whose plans change, how many will see their
coverage get more expensive, or worse in quality? This number could actually
be the 15 million suggested by Jay Carney. The rest might be switched into
comparable plans.

~~~
hga
The new floor for health plans is quite high, so we can be sure at least the
latter. E.g. the old "I'll cover my healthcare, you cover catastrophes" major
medical _insurance_ plan is now outlawed, with very little grandfathering, if
your policy changed in any way but increased premiums.

Problem is, roughly one half of the nation decided none of us were fit to make
a whole set of quality and cost trade-offs. One should not be surprised a good
fraction of the other half are not happy. They knew they were being lied to,
and, surprise, surprise....

And I'm seeing indications that people who used to have what they thought were
high quality, Cadillac plans are now having to pay much more for much less,
e.g. this domain expert:
[http://healthpolicyandmarket.blogspot.com/2013/10/mr-
preside...](http://healthpolicyandmarket.blogspot.com/2013/10/mr-president-i-
like-my-health-insurance.html)

~~~
byoung2
_And I 'm seeing indications that people who used to have what they thought
were high quality, Cadillac plans are now having to pay much more for much
less, e.g. this domain expert_

My point is that aside from anecdotal evidence like this, are there any hard
numbers about the number of people who had individual market Cadillac plans
that will be replaced by more expensive, but lower quality plans? I bet that
there are very few people (by percentage) who bought Cadillac plans on the
individual market. I have a Cadillac plan which would cost $2000+/mo on the
individual market if it were even offered (it has $0 deductible and $5
copays). I only have it because my wife is a Kaiser nurse. There is no way
that there are large numbers of people buying these plans on the individual
market, and if they are, they could afford it even if it increased to $3300.

